
Building a People First Community, a Response to Mark Zuckerberg - rvcamo
https://medium.com/@getongab/building-a-people-first-community-ff97a97f21e9#.4oafnkht4
======
mdpm
Organic systems fare better when decentralised, that much is true (bacteria
are inarguably more successful than man), but the politicisation of media in
any direction is dangerous. SMTP didn't try sell you on an ethos.

Social and content silos, our natural tendency to create filter bubbles, and
adversarial machine learning 'curating' your experiences and thus effectively,
your culture; this is the danger.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
Using language like this, and equating Gab with right wing/conservative folks
is not going to help anyone. As such it's just another information bubble for
people who think alike.

~~~
rvcamo
>implying that Facebook, Twitter, and indeed HN itself aren't information
bubbles for people who think alike.

------
tptacek
At least it's an ethos.

------
didibus
"Human beings are by nature tribalistic."

I'd love too see the empirical evidence for this.

~~~
grzm
References from the Wikipedia article on tribalism would likely be a good
starting point.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribalism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribalism)

Group selection would be another area that might provide some more information
on related arguments:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Group_selection](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Group_selection)

~~~
didibus
I don't see any empirical data pointing that Humans are tribal by nature in
neither of those. The first link just explains the concept, the second is a
highly criticised hypothesis.

The article base all its premise on the axiom that we're tribal by nature, and
I think while we might all think that makes sense, I've never seen data to
indicate we are innately tribal.

